# Storage tub for hunting clothes



## jfish (Nov 14, 2007)

Action Packerss! Put off buy one for years, now wouldn't go without it.. A few dollars more well spent for sure..


----------



## nateforce1 (Nov 23, 2008)

wow thanks for the hints that sounds awesome


----------



## Bologna Xpress (Jan 3, 2007)

I did the same thing but also added a box of baking soda.

Cedar blocks for sock drawers works well inside your boots (for storage only)

Many early mornings of sticking my feet in and saying to myself "what the hell"


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

*That is fantastic!*

Thanks for sharing.:thumbs_up


----------



## pinkfletch (Sep 16, 2002)

I have used the action packers for years and just put one of the "earth scent wafers" in each packer. I replace it at the first of the hunting year and leave it in all the time. Anytime I bring anything from the packer into the house the wife says "that earth smell is strong" so I know it is still working.


----------



## noflyzone (Nov 30, 2008)

I thought those scentlok tubs looked familiar.


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Oct 15, 2008)

If you have any contact with the local vet, ask him for a couple containers that the pharm. companys ship their meds in. I have a couple of Pfizer stryafoam conatainers that are great for putting your bowhunting clothes in. 

I then take for example corn stalks and place in there if I'm going to be hunting around a corn field. Basically just match to whatever area you will be hunting and let your clothes absorb the same scent that is in the area.


----------



## DoeSlayer75 (Feb 14, 2006)

All great ideas and I have done the earth and acorn wafer for a long time, but I think the point was missed. 

Hole puncher is not trying to have his hunting clothes contain a scent.
He is trying to eliminate the scent while storing them. Excellent idea I had thought about adding the weathe stripping to my totes to help waterproof them...just haven't done it yet

Did you rinse the carbon like you would in an aquarium? Not sure you would need to. Great Idea I think I will give that a whirl. Would also be a great way to help control scent in your storage bag you use for trips...

Great Job, post up some pics if you have them...


----------



## FSUBIGMAC (Oct 16, 2008)

Just curious why does he put charcoal in the box?-- I'm assuming it eleminated odor somehow. I have always just washed clothes in backing soda and put them in a plastic container that has an open box of BSoda in it.


----------



## Hottarcher (Mar 18, 2008)

FSUBIGMAC said:


> Just curious why does he put charcoal in the box?-- I'm assuming it eleminated odor somehow. I have always just washed clothes in backing soda and put them in a plastic container that has an open box of BSoda in it.


Not charcoal but activated charcoal. This will absorb odors. Used in ScentLok, Scent Shield, Odor Eaters, etc. Has been used for years by NASA as a filter. So don't buy any Kingsford, wrong stuff for the wrong purpose.


----------



## crackshot1952 (Sep 19, 2006)

*charcoal*

After the charcoal no longer pics up odors from your cloths, you can place it on an aluminum foil covered cookie tray and bake it in the oven for 20 minutes. This will re-activate the charcoal and allow repeated use. Great idea!


----------



## wi death machin (Nov 17, 2008)

Great tip... thanks.


----------



## jabberwok (Nov 25, 2008)

I use one of the waterproof canoe bags to keep everything scent free. They are a bit pricey, but nothing gets in or out.


----------



## jemedm (Jan 18, 2008)

"Activated charcoal"....never heard of the stuff but will be looking. That's a pretty darn cheap way to do that. Let you know how it turns out!\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

My storage has been a typical plastic bin with fresh cuts of pine put in it. My stands are typically around pine groves, so that adds a scent.


----------



## WestTNMan (May 23, 2007)

I use the same thing with the lid sealed with weather stripping and "dirt wafers". Keep all my hunting cloths and coat in there all year. If I am not hunting it's all in there.


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

*will try that*

for some reason when just using baking soda, i smell something even after washing them in scent free soap. Not sure if its the xxl ziplock bags or what, but if i can smell it they can smell it.

I will try this though.


----------



## BowTech 21643 (Mar 6, 2008)

I have a small action packer. I have my dream season scent blocker suit and my lacrosse rubber boots in there and there is not any room left to fit anything else. Is it ok that it is a tight fit or do i need to have room in there?

Matt


----------



## kenmack (Dec 6, 2008)

*The way activated charcoal works*

Activated charcoal has a very high surface area. This is because a charcoal particle has a very geographic surface with many indentations and projections which form pockets that entrap foreign particles. Heat "reactivates" the charcoal by expanding the air that is inside the charcoal's pockets. The molecules of contaminants come out with this air. 

For the charcoal to work best, there needs to be enough air circulation between the charcoal and the contaminant to allow the transfer. A folded up contaminated clothing article, when placed next to some charcoal will not decontaminate as effectively as would an unfolded article. Even so, the charcoal by itself will not make a contaminated item pure again. It would be much better used to keep scent free items free of contamination. The charcoal works by getting between the contamination and the detector, or between the contamination and the scent free item.


----------



## three (Jun 25, 2006)

After I wash & dry my stuff I put them in large vacuum bags & them put them away in a big plastic storage tub. The bags keep them totally scent free. Normally split my clothes into two or three bags, early season, cold weather, underlayers etc. Can drop a scent wafer or dryer sheet in em & it'll smell every bit as strong 9 mos later. I feel the bags helps from picking up oders during storage & during the season (gas, dogs, dead deer, empty beer cans) whatever u may have in the bed of your truck during the season.


----------

